# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Almoço do fragario do norte

## Carlos Mota

boas

na sequência do pedido de varias familias  :yb624:  :yb624: 

irá ser realizado mais um almoço do Fragario do Norte

dia 4/06/2011

Ementa:
Porco assado no espeto ( almoço, lanche e jantar...eheheh)
Cerveja, cerveja, cerveja, sumos, água e cerveja

Preço: 15€ / pessoa


inscrições no tópico até dia 2/06/2011

para ajudar nos custos de deslocação e almoço ao Fragario do norte será oferecido a todos os participantes um frag propagado no fragario

oferta sem segundas intenções ou letras pequeninas :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  e dificilmente irá ter rotura de stock :SbSourire2: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Conta comigo! 

Francesinha? Assim dava para eu matar saudades dos aquarios e da comida.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Estou lá...  :Pracima: 

Marco

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

:SbOk:  Podes contar comigo tambem.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Se tudo correr bem lá estarei!!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Felizmente não poderei estar presente, merecidas férias, mas pergunto ao Carlos, tenho na mesma direito ao Frag???
 É o primeiro almoço que vou faltar.
Ou podemos ir almoçar na semana a seguir

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Lá estarei mais uma vez :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 


Abarço,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Carlos :Olá: 

Em principio podes contar comigo. :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Conta comigo e talvez com a minha esposa. Depois confirmo a ida dela porque agora ja esta a dormir...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Me tooooooooo!!! Francezinha e muita  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: ........

abraço

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Me tooooooooo!!! Francezinha e muita ........
> 
> abraço



Nao necessariamente por essa ordem creio eu...

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros. :Olá: 

O ano passado não consegui ir ao almoço "francesinha" mas este ano quero ver se vou. :yb663: 

Tenho um carro com 7 lugares se conseguir arranjar mais 6 pessoas era o ideal.
Quem estiver interessado é só mandar uma Mp para combinarmos.

Saída de Corroios - ponte 25 de Abril - A1, quem ficar no caminho posso o levar e as despesas da viagem são a dividir por 7. :SbOk: 

1- Ricardo Santos
2- Rui Ferreira de Almeida (2)
3- Vitor Pestana
4- Pedro Chouriço
5- Pedro Costa

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Vitor Melo

Mais um para matar saudades de malta que não vejo há anoooooooooooos!!!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Vou fazer os possíveis por estar presente para rever e conviver com o pessoal. :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Eu tambem vou fazer os possiveis para tar ai e mais uns quantos mas mais perto confirmo.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas  :Olá: 

É sempre um prazer participar nestes convívios e, salvo algum imprevisto de última hora, podem contar comigo.  :SbOk:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5: 

Há o pormenor interessante da data do almoço ser precisamente na véspera das Eleições Legislativas. Acho que era altura de convidar o nosso PM para ir ao almoço. Seria um dos poucos dias do ano (e da década) em que seria um prazer ouvir o nosso Sócratas...  :SbSourire2:   :yb624:  Tenho aqui um belo dum polvo de anéis azuis desejoso por dar uns beijinhos ao nosso querido lider  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mas porque achas que vou a Portugal nessa altura? É para votar nas eleições  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


Ena tanta gente da velha guarda, alguns que já não vejo há tanto tempo..... vai ser um cheiro a bolas de naftalina   :Coradoeolhos: 

Estou em crer que vai ser um convívio excelente.... um dia bem passado  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Mas porque achas que vou a Portugal nessa altura? É para votar nas eleições


Pensei que vinhas para as Festas do Junho...  :yb624:  mas Eleições, é um bom motivo também...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas, 

Como já vem sido hábito podes contar comigo. 
Sempre pronto para umas  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  

vou passar mais cedo para reservar o frag :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Carlos
Vou eu, a minha senhora a filha o cão o gato o periquito e vou tentar levar os patos e as galinhas se conseguir levo também os peixes,  :yb665:  :yb665: .....
Será que terás frag's para os meus compinchas todos  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
E haverá  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  para todos  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Bem vou tentar ir ainda é cedo para confirmar.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Carlos á falta de frag. também não me importo que ofereças uma tridacna Lol. Rogério, alinho na ida no teu carro, e em princípio seremos 2.

----------


## joaoTomas

Em principio mais 2 vão estar a caminho do norte no dia 4  :SbOk: 

Mas confirmo mais perto da data.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Humm... com tanta gente a inscrever-se ainda corremos o risco de Carlos abandonar os peixes para se dedicar à restauração  :Smile: 

Pretendo fazer simbiose com companheiros de mesa que comam pouco...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Podem contar com mais um!

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Marques

Boas Carlos

Podes adicionar mais uma francesinha.

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

ainda é cedo mas em principio contem com 3 pessoas aqui deste lado ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Amigo Carlos,

Mais um lugar à mesa.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Costa

Também vou lá estar!

Abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Carlos Mota,
Com esta malta toda da velha e da nova guarda, e com a que ainda se vai inscrever, vai ser um almoço de arromba! 
Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Verdade . De arromba mesmo. E ha por ai restaurante que aguente?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Felizmente não poderei estar presente, merecidas férias, mas pergunto ao Carlos, tenho na mesma direito ao Frag???


sem duvida que sim

apenas como calculo que as sacas de plastico irão acabar no dia do almoço

todos que vieram depois terão de ajudar com 24,90 por cada saca para levar o respetivo frag 
(proibido trazer sacas de casa) :Cool: 




> Há o pormenor interessante da data do almoço ser precisamente na véspera das Eleições Legislativas. Acho que era altura de convidar o nosso PM para ir ao almoço. Seria um dos poucos dias do ano (e da década) em que seria um prazer ouvir o nosso Sócratas... Tenho aqui um belo dum polvo de anéis azuis desejoso por dar uns beijinhos ao nosso querido lider


pensei em convidar os dois, Socrates e Passos Coelho,mas como ainda não consegui descobrir qual das duas mãos rouba mais(se a direita ou a esquerda)
estão de fora :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2: não queremos misturas




> Vou fazer os possíveis por estar presente para rever e conviver com o pessoal.


grande Maxado 
é uma honra para mim que venha a este evento, acredite ou não vc é o culpado do fragario do norte existir





> E ha por ai restaurante que aguente?



pedro 
nem que tenha de tratar um tradicional porco no espeto para que ninguem passe fome,e muito menos sede :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Porco....isso não!

Fransezinha....sabemos que tu estás farto delas...mas aqui para o deserto é raro encontrar disso em condiçoes!

cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ui, estou dentro!!!
Vamos a isso!!!

Mas ó carlos, vê lá se tiras esses peixes feios e esses corais ranhosos do aqua da parede da sala, e metes lá discus, que isso sim é que é de valor!!!  :yb624: 

Alinho no Porco!  :Pracima: 
A dividir por todos, fica uma repasto excelente e barato!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Isto começa a aquecer. :SbSourire2: 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Marco Madeira

...e que tal Francezinhas de entrada e Porco no Espeto para o Almoço e resto de tarde??  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

uma refeição de peixe...está fora de hipóteses?  :Smile:  ...ahha

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> uma refeição de peixe...está fora de hipóteses?  ...ahha


Por mim está...lol :yb624: 
Gosto é de carne!

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> boas
> 
> 
> pedro 
> nem que tenha de tratar um tradicional porco no espeto para que ninguem passe fome,e muito menos sede


Eu tambem alinho no porco no espeto...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> ...e que tal Francezinhas de entrada e Porco no Espeto para o Almoço e resto de tarde??


Isso é que era....e vir a rebolar para o Sul....é sempre a descer, como já dizia o outro! :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Por mim está...lol
> Gosto é de carne!


 E vão 2! :Olá:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Vou tentar ir, mas só mais tarde é que posso confirmar em absoluto.
Aquele porquinho convenceu-me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## António P Sousa

Bom dia.

Em principio podem contar com mais um, para comer e para beber :SbBiere5: , estou sempre pronto.
Depois confirmo.

Um abraço.
António Sousa

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Carlos.

Podes contar com mais um para o almoço. Isso do Porco é cá uma ideia genial  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Mais um  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Carlos,

Desta vez é que é! Já dei uma volta completa ao aquário e já não tenho muito espaço, mas é desta que aí vou. 
Conta comigo, mas o tacho, para mim, não pode ser francezinhas, porque não gosto de queijo.

Abraço e até Junho.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Carlos,
> 
> Desta vez é que é! Já dei uma volta completa ao aquário e já não tenho muito espaço, mas é desta que aí vou. 
> Conta comigo, mas o tacho, para mim, não pode ser francezinhas, porque não gosto de queijo.
> 
> Abraço e até Junho.


 :Olá: 

Bem esqueci-me desse pormenor, tambem não consigo com o queijo.
Francezinha esta fora de  ementa  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Coradoeolhos: 

Como o grupo do Rogério estava completo comigo mas existem mais interessados em ir ao almoço decidi ceder o meu lugar e levarmos outro carro (que até podia ser o meu mas vá-se lá saber porquê houve muita gente contra  :Icon Cry: ) assim passa a haver mais 2 lugares ainda disponivéis, quem quiser alinhar pode inscrever aqui.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

troco a francesinha pelo porco,  :yb624:  :yb624:  grande churrascada

o ideal era, encontro tipo 10 da manha para ajudar no braseiro, comecar logo com um martin com cerveja e para acompanhar uma febra no pão...uiui :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> o ideal era, encontro tipo 10 da manha para ajudar no braseiro, comecar logo com um martin com cerveja e para acompanhar uma febra no pão...uiui


Podes contar comigo para isso, é mesmo a minha cara um martini pelas 10 da manhã, ali junto ao braseiro.

Mota,

Já compraste o porco? Gostava de ver um vídeo do porco a comer.....  :Big Grin:  
Ou só tens tempo de dar de comer aos peixes?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Carlos, não dês vodka ao porco que eu não quero apnhar nenhuma intoxicação alimentar por excesso de bactérias ! :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:SbOk:  já estão preenchidos os lugares que tinha disponivéis, o pai e o irmão de um colega de vício vão ao almoço do fragário.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

> Podes contar comigo para isso, é mesmo a minha cara um martini pelas 10 da manhã, ali junto ao braseiro.
> 
> Mota,
> 
> Já compraste o porco? Gostava de ver um vídeo do porco a comer.....  
> Ou só tens tempo de dar de comer aos peixes?



um vídeo do porco a comer.. HAAAaaa ...essa foi demais...isto promete  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

parece que a votação vai toda (ou quase )para o porco no espeto :SbOk: 

vou então tratar disso




> Desta vez é que é! Já dei uma volta completa ao aquário e já não tenho muito espaço, mas é desta que aí vou.


Silverio

a ideia é juntar-mos pessoal que realmente gosta de aquários
conhecer os carolas que passam a vida atrás dos teclados, falando, lendo devorando qualquer ideia que nos faça ir mais longe dentro do hobby

vendas é bom,dinheiro tambem,mas o que faz eu fazer estes almoços e tentar dinamizar ao máximo o hobby

basta levares a oferta e umas horas de cavaqueira e o dia está ganho

irei dando pormenores conforme for arranjando as coisas

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

arranjei uma empresa que assa porcos 




o problema é que os porcos que eles tem são muito pequenos para o numero de pessoas já inscritas

vou continuar a procura :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> boas
> 
> arranjei uma empresa que assa porcos 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o problema é que os porcos que eles tem são muito pequenos para o numero de pessoas já inscritas
> 
> vou continuar a procura


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

E se mandasses vir uma assadora dessas para cada membro?  :SbPiggy:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> E se mandasses vir uma assadora dessas para cada membro?


vamos lá manter a seriedade que o evento exige sem segundas intenções :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

peixes, peixes e corais é que interessa :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Com uma sereia dessas acho que não era o porco que ia para o "espeto"  :Smile: 

Está na altura de contactares a super boock para meterem aí uma máquina de finos ... diz-lhes que vais organizar um evento "super boock é Fish" ...eheh..pode ser que pegue

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Não se preocupem com o porco. Deixem comigo. Vou mesmo levar o Sócrates e respectiva "entourage" governativa! Não me responsabilizo por eventuais intoxicações alimentares, mas que vamos ter muita carninha, isso vamos!!!  :SbSourire2:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

LOLOLOLOL!!!!

Logo em dia de reflexão, isso parece-me bem!!!

Artur, esse porco está é a precisar de quarentena... no Tarrafal!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Artur,

Desse porco não como eu!!!  :yb668: 

Mas pode ser feita a matança na mesma! :yb624:

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas Carlos,


 :SbPiggy:  para mais um, por favor.

Um abraço,


 :bompost:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Carlos a um tempo tinha dito qeu eu ia, mas tinah ficado de confirmar se a minha mulher tb ia devido ao horario dela.

Pois que tambem vai sendo qeu assim conta com nos os 2.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Boas,
> 
> Não se preocupem com o porco. Deixem comigo. Vou mesmo levar o Sócrates e respectiva "entourage" governativa!


Artur se o tipo for como tem sidoa te agora ainda mentiu acerca da carne que tem. Ainda arriscas a levar um Porco magrinho e pasarmos todos fome quando o que escreves faz crer que e muuuuita carne.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> LOLOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> Logo em dia de reflexão, isso parece-me bem!!!



Nada melhor que reflectir com a febra numa mao e a cerveja na outra...


Ao fim do dia vais ver que tudo esta mais claro e mais obvio...

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Carlos, conta com mais 2. Eu e o Henrique.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


já esta decidido e trato :SbSourire24: 


Ementa:
Porco assado no espeto ( almoço, lanche e jantar...eheheh)
Cerveja, cerveja, cerveja :SbBiere5: , sumos, água e cerveja :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 

Preço: 15 / pessoa


cumprimentos

----------


## PauloOliveira

já tinha dito atrás e volto a confirmar .. 3 aqui deste lado dois adultos e um "pirralhito" o miúdo só vai para o frag Extra  :Wink:   :Wink:  ainda vou ver se arranjo uns miúdos emprestados para levar também ..  :Wink:  ...  :Wink: 

Abraço ..

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Afinal tenho que anular a minha inscrição e a do Henrique... É que calha no dia de anos do meu filho... Ainda tentei alterar, mas a wife diz que me pôe as malas à porta....

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Mais um que não poderá estar presente...

Tentei arranjar pessoal para preencher o carro mas a malta não aderiu....  :Admirado:  e fazer cerca de 1300klm 2 pessoas e dividir só por 2 sai caro... as minhas desculpas...  :Admirado: 

Fica para a próxima.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Carlos conforme combinado fica aqui a minha inscrição.
Ainda estou a ver se consigo convencer mais um.
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

como é que é pessoal :SbSourire2: está chegar o dia de fazer a contagem final e não vejo novas inscrições :yb668: 

assim vou ter de desistir do porco e assar uma galinhas :yb624:  :yb624: 

vou meter aqui umas chegadas novas para ver se o pessoal anima :yb624: 















esqueçam vir a correr :SbSourire2: isto está reservado para venda no dia do almoço

cumprimentos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Quantos estão e quanto sáo de mínimo para o Porco?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb668:  :yb668:  :yb668:  :yb668: 

Carlos, nem penses em alterações de ultima hora! daqui vamos 11 e se não houver porco... eu posso ficar com a assadora que na foto tem excelentes atributos e os outros ficam-se pelas "francesinhas". Agora tu é que não te safas dos frag,s  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  nem com desculpas esfarrapadas de que não há pessoal em numero suficiente.

Um abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

É impressão minha ou o Carlos falou em assar o Galinhas... quero dizer... bem, pois...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Já só faltam 5 dias....  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 

Estive no fragário neste fim de semana.... pela quantidade de cerveja, o evento promete.. upa-upa!


Será que algum dos participantes pode trazer uma cópia do artigo que saiu no Correio da Manhã sobre a Maternidade do Coral, do Machado de Sousa? Não consegui apanhar isso hoje.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Nelson Pena

Olá amigos
Estarei presente  :Smile:  e espero rever alguns amigos de longa data. 
Marco Madeira, Julio, Rui Ferreira de Almeida, Machado de Sousa, Dantas e todos aqueles da velha guarda  :Smile: 

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

amigos está na hora de começar a contagem e confirmações
vou meter aqui os nomes de quem está inscrito

basta quem não puder vir, ou novos inscritos actualizar

Ricardo pinto
marco madeira
Nuno Rogério
Paulo bravo
Paulo marinheiro
Ricardo santos
Pedro Venâncio,esposa
carlos basaloco
rui Ferreira de Almeida
Victor pestana
Rogério Miguel Gomes
Pedro chouriço
Pedro costa
Victor melo
machado de Sousa
Artur Fonseca
Fernando Gonçalves
Paulo serrano?
João tomas ?
carlos marques?
Paulo oliveira,esposa e filho
Hugo figueiredo
bruno JR silva ?
António P Sousa
Celso Bastos
Nuno Ricardo
césar Silvério
Hugo de oliveira
Pedro torres
Nelson pena
Helder leite
Pedro
Adriano
carlos cepeda e 2 amigos da Galiza

hummmmm isto tá fraco :yb620:  :yb620:  o porco vai ter de ficar por comer :Coradoeolhos: 


é um desprestigio para o Fragario do Norte senão juntar pelo menos 50 pessoas

vamos lá a inscrever :SbOk:  :SbOk: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pois, com muita pena minha mesmo, não vou poder ir até ao Fragário nesse fim de semana.  :Frown: 
Ser pai ainda é a minha prioridade e nesse FDS não vai mesmo dar.

Espero que alguém que vá me traga um frag de Porco! :p

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Então e eu?
Inscreve-me aí Carlos, mas provavelmente vais ter que me dar a comida à boca pois parti um braço e tenho-o ao peito.
Abraço e até Sábado

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Ser pai ainda é a minha prioridade e nesse FDS não vai mesmo dar


Bruno
sem stress,mais oportunidades virão





> Então e eu?
> Inscreve-me aí Carlos, mas provavelmente vais ter que me dar a comida à boca pois parti um braço e tenho-o ao peito.]


imperdoavel,não te preocupes, fome não vais passar arranja-se sempre maneira  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Epah !! falto ai eu e o meu Pai !!!!1  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:SbPiggy: 

Tás mesmo a falhar Carlos, comigo vão mais 3, dito isto faltam pelo menos 4 nomes nessa lista  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
Ou será que mudás-te de assadeira (loira) e agora está comprometido???

Um abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

E eu levo a minha namorada !

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Ora mais o amigo Marco confirmado, agora não me deixes ficar mal, eu disse lhe que podia beber toda a Pepsi que queria  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


atualização

Ricardo pinto
marco madeira
Nuno Rogério
Paulo bravo
Paulo marinheiro
Ricardo santos
Pedro Venâncio,esposa
carlos basaloco
rui Ferreira de Almeida+namorada
Victor pestana
Rogério Miguel Gomes
Pedro chouriço
Pedro costa
Victor melo
machado de Sousa
Artur Fonseca
Fernando Gonçalves
Paulo serrano?
João tomas ?
carlos marques?
Paulo oliveira,esposa e filho
Hugo figueiredo
António P Sousa
Celso Bastos
Nuno Ricardo
marco
césar Silvério
Hugo de oliveira
Pedro torres
Nelson pena
Helder leite
Pedro
Adriano
carlos cepeda e 2 amigos da Galiza
vasco santos ,e pai
joaquim galinhas +3

vou atualizando conforme as  bacoradas  :yb624:  :yb624: 

a coisa já se está a compor :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> vou atualizando conforme as  bacoradas


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> boas
> 
> 
> atualização
> 
> Ricardo pinto
> marco madeira
> Nuno Rogério
> Paulo bravo
> ...


 :Olá: Amigo Carlos Mota é melhor rectificar essa lista, porque eu e o meu filho Vasco Santos já estamos incluídos nessa lista através do pedido do Sr. Joaquim Galinhas, portanto o Vasco Santos meteu o pé na argola a incluir-se comigo outra vez. 
Cumps.   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> Amigo Carlos Mota é melhor rectificar essa lista, porque eu e o meu filho Vasco Santos já estamos incluídos nessa lista através do pedido do Sr. Joaquim Galinhas, portanto o Vasco Santos meteu o pé na argola a incluir-se comigo outra vez. 
> Cumps.


nada que não se revolva  :SbOk: 

Ricardo pinto
marco madeira
Nuno Rogério
Paulo bravo
Paulo marinheiro
Ricardo santos
Pedro Venâncio,esposa
carlos basaloco
rui Ferreira de Almeida+namorada
Victor pestana
Rogério Miguel Gomes
Pedro chouriço
Pedro costa
Victor melo
machado de Sousa
Artur Fonseca
Fernando Gonçalves
Paulo serrano?
João tomas ?
carlos marques?
Paulo oliveira,esposa e filho
Hugo figueiredo
António P Sousa
Celso Bastos
Nuno Ricardo
marco
césar Silvério
Hugo de oliveira
Pedro torres
Nelson pena
Helder leite
Pedro
Adriano
carlos cepeda e 2 amigos da Galiza
joaquim galinhas +1
vasco santos
jose manuel santos


Cumprimentos

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Amigo Carlos Mota é melhor rectificar essa lista, porque eu e o meu filho Vasco Santos já estamos incluídos nessa lista através do pedido do Sr. Joaquim Galinhas, portanto o Vasco Santos meteu o pé na argola a incluir-se comigo outra vez. 
> Cumps.


Tu é que metestes o pé na argola, porque quando eu disse que faltavamos, o Carlos ainda não tinha lá o Galinhas nem nós....  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Tu é que metestes o pé na argola, porque quando eu disse que faltavamos, o Carlos ainda não tinha lá o Galinhas nem nós....


no comment :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## José Perdigão

Boas tardes 

Pois é como sou muito calado e sossegado, eu sou o +1 que vai junto do meu grande amigo Joaquim Galinhas e eu sou o José Perdigão.

Aproveito para dizer ao pessoal que vá de viagem no dia 04, que se portem bem e não se estiquem, como se costuma dizer... eles andem aí.

Abraços e até dia 04

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:JmdALEnvers:  :SbSourire24:  :JmdALEnvers:  :SbSourire24: 

Bolas... nunca se consegue levar ninguém de surpresa  :Coradoeolhos:  xibaram-se logo todos  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Olá: Conta com mais dois, eu e o Ercilio Coelho.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


Ricardo pinto
marco madeira
Nuno Rogério
Paulo bravo
Paulo marinheiro
Ricardo santos
Pedro Venâncio,esposa
carlos basaloco
rui Ferreira de Almeida+namorada
Victor pestana
Rogério Miguel Gomes
Pedro chouriço
Pedro costa
Victor melo
machado de Sousa
Artur Fonseca
Fernando Gonçalves
Paulo serrano?
João tomas ?
carlos marques?
Paulo oliveira,esposa e filho
Hugo figueiredo
António P Sousa
Celso Bastos
Nuno Ricardo
marco
césar Silvério
Hugo de oliveira
Pedro torres
Nelson pena
Helder leite
Pedro
Figueiredo
Adriano
carlos cepeda e 2 amigos da Galiza
joaquim galinhas
José Perdigão
vasco santos
jose manuel santos
Ercilio Coelho
Rafael Bruno

Cumprimentos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu não tinha dito, mas posso levar mais 2 no carro!

Havia aí pessoal do sul (Anthony?!?!?) que estava a desistir, por isso se quiserem, tenho lugar para mais 2 desde Lisboa/Alcochete.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Se for alguém da zona de Coimbra e quiser, podemos combinar e ir juntos.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Carlos...
a que horas é que é para estar ai?... ou melhor, a que horas tens as minies geladas e o porco pronto?  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Carlos...
> a que horas é que é para estar ai?... ou melhor, a que horas tens as minies geladas e o porco pronto?


Se bem conheço o Carlos, as minies já devem esar geladas  :Pracima: 

E nós, saímos a que horas? :yb665:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Carlos, coloca aí um croqui ou diz as coordenadas GPS para a malta se orientar.

Eu já não me lembro do caimnho, confesso e para lá disso devem haver mais umas milhentas estradas novas, que isso aí para cima a nível de estradas é como cogumelos!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Se bem conheço o Carlos, as minies já devem esar geladas


para os amantes de  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  irá ter uma maquina de pressão com 3 barris cheiiiinhos para que ninguém passe necessidade :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 

a partir do meio dia o porquinho estará no ponto, se bem que não terá hora de começar
é chegar e sempre a comer retalhar e a beber  :SbBiere5: 




> Carlos, coloca aí um croqui ou diz as coordenadas GPS para a malta se orientar.



imperdoavel não conhecer

Fragário do Norte - Propagação de corais

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É isso! Aponta-se a chegada para o 12h!!!

Olhem lá outra coisa: Comé da selecção? Jogam às 20:00H e eu estava numa de ver!

Ou a malta que vem para baixo se organiza e para pelo caminho ou combinamos todos e vem-se depois do jantar (não sei como são as horas para todos, mas eu alinhava numa cena dessas).

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

nova atualização


Ricardo pinto
marco madeira
Nuno Rogério
Paulo bravo
Paulo marinheiro
Ricardo santos
Pedro Venâncio,esposa
carlos basaloco
rui Ferreira de Almeida+namorada
Victor pestana
Rogério Miguel Gomes
Pedro chouriço
Pedro costa
Victor melo
machado de Sousa
antonio gonçalves tristão
Artur Fonseca
Fernando Gonçalves
Paulo serrano?
João tomas ?
carlos marques?
Paulo oliveira,esposa e filho
Hugo figueiredo
António P Sousa
Celso Bastos
Nuno Ricardo
marco
césar Silvério
Hugo de oliveira
Pedro torres
Nelson pena
Helder leite
Pedro
Figueiredo
Adriano
carlos cepeda e 2 amigos da Galiza
joaquim galinhas
José Perdigão
vasco santos
jose manuel santos
Ercilio Coelho
Rafael Bruno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ehh lá!!.....isto já é quase um casamento :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Carlos
Muito provavelmente irei sozinho.

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Boas 

Mais um para acrescentar à lista.

Um abraço

----------


## CelsoBastos

> Boas 
> 
> Mais um para acrescentar à lista.
> 
> Um abraço


Estava a ver que não ias ao almoço  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

> Estava a ver que não ias ao almoço



Inscrição à ultima da hora, consegui levantar todos os impedimentos  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Soares

Boas, Mota põe mais um na lista!
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

atualização final


Ricardo pinto
marco madeira
Nuno Rogério
Paulo bravo
Paulo marinheiro
Ricardo santos
Pedro Venâncio,esposa
carlos basaloco
rui Ferreira de Almeida+namorada
Victor pestana
Rogério Miguel Gomes
Pedro chouriço
Pedro costa
Victor melo
machado de Sousa
antonio gonçalves tristão
Artur Fonseca
Fernando Gonçalves
Paulo serrano,e Filha
João tomas ?
carlos marques
Paulo oliveira,esposa e filho
Hugo figueiredo
António P Sousa
Celso Bastos
Nuno Ricardo
marco
césar Silvério
Hugo de oliveira
Pedro torres
Nelson pena
Helder leite
Pedro
Figueiredo
Adriano
carlos cepeda e 2 amigos da Galiza
joaquim galinhas
José Perdigão
vasco santos
jose manuel santos
Ercilio Coelho
Rafael Bruno
Abilio
joao soares
alexandre jorge monteiro,esposa
carlos barbosa
joão silva

em principio já são mais de 50 :Coradoeolhos: não tá mal :SbSourire2:  para um almoço


cumprimentos

----------


## cristovaogaspar

OI Mota , Parabens pela organizaçao deste almoço( para o proximo almoço que seja organizado aqui no côdea tenho que me aplicar para te bater o record,heheh)
,pena não poder estár presente pois o trabalho não permite,tenham todos um dia bem passado e ao pessoal que passe a leiria estão convidados a beber uma e a ver a evoloção dos aquarios aqui do restaurante,,,faz sempre bem uma pausa numa viagem tão longa......

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Obrigado Carlos, pelo excelente encontro que proporcionaste a malta, muito bem organizado como sempre e tudo 5 estrelas!!!!
A velha guarda é sempre a velha guarda,  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 
Foi bom conhecer pessoas que ainda nao conhecia pessoalmente

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Carlos. :Olá: 

Tu estas lá  :yb677:  tenho que agradecer a ti e a tua esposa pelo excelente almoço e em especial os doces.

E como sempre é bom rever amigos e conhecer outros viciados, cada vez são mais. :SbSourire2: 


OBRIGADO
Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Palavras para que  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 

Melhor é impossivel  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> ... em especial os doces.


Os bolos estavam bons, mas o porco ainda estava melhor.....obrigado À familia do Carlos por nos ter sevido este belo almoço!

O convivio com os "viciados" também foi muito agradável!

cumps

A ver se o proximo é no sul....looool

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Carlos foi 5 estrelas ! A comida estava excelente  bem como as imperiais . Obrigado também aos companheiros de viagem !

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Carlos,

obrigado por um dia muito bem passado na companhia de todos.

Foi bom ver pessoal que andava um bocado afastado do vicio, e agora estão a voltar.

A organização estava 5 estrelas, o almoço 5 estrelas, e a tua hospitalidade e da tua esposa, 5 estrelas como sempre.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Carlos 

Obrigado pela hospitalidade, pela comida e pelos frags, estava tudo impecavel!!!!  :Smile: 

Aqui ficam umas fotos do que eu vi hoje:

Antes de almoço na casa do Carlos Basaloco































Agora no Fragario.








continua.....

----------


## Vasco Santos

continua...

----------


## Vasco Santos

continua....

----------


## Vasco Santos

acabou  :Smile:  quanto a gerais da malta penso que o Vitor Pestana tirou bastantes.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Carlos, tudo excelente!! :SbOk:  Grande encontro!!

Abraço,

----------


## João Soares

Parabens Carlos. 
Bom evento.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Carlos, parbéns pela organização e pela hospitalidade. Foi um dia de convívio excelente e juntar mais de 50 pessoas nunca é tarefa fácil!  :Olá: 

Saí de casa às 8 e cheguei às 12:30, mas dei o tempo por muito bem enpregue!  :SbOk: 


Foi bom rever o pessoal e ver que todos estão bem orientados na vida, que no final é o que realmente interessa!!!  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

P.S.: Carlos, esse aquário assim está muito melhor! Digamos que tem (mais) movimento, se é que me faço entender...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Epá ó Carlos... não gostei mesmo nada do encontro!! Um gajo chega lá a horas e depara-se com isto...  :yb668: 






Fiquei logo com uma granda azia...  :yb620: 
Depois, quis beber e disseram que a imperial  :SbBiere5:  tinha acabado. O António, o irmão do Carlos disse: Ó Marco espreita ali para o baril que acho que anda encontras algum resticio de imperial...
Olho lá para dentro e só vejo é bolhas... nada de imperial... É que nem espuma... nada!!  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo: 








Tá mal... claro que está mal!! Entretanto apanhei dois já de barriga cheia de porco e imperial com cara de gozo para comigo...





mudo de sala e apanho outros de barriga cheia no sofá, pois já nem andar pelo fragário conseguiam...  a cara do Paulo Marinheiro diz tudo:



...mais á frente apanho o Machado de Sousa também lixado com a situação!! Tinha estado a ver se guardaram as grades de cerveja dentro da sump mas nada... já não havia nada.



Marco... também tou lixado pá... nada de nada, nem uma gota.... encontrei esta garrafinha de água. Com este calor todo... épa,  tu sabes que eu não gosto de vender aos amigos, mas se quiseres troco pelo frag que o Mota te vai dar!!

Eu a ver a vida a andar para trás saio lá para fora... apanho mais uns responsáveis pela falta de bebida... reparem na cara dos artistas:




entretanto vem de lá o Paulo Marinheiro mais um gajo Inglês qualquer a dizer...





Cheers my friend... dont worry... Carlos said that he has another 50L of beer ready to drink!!... ainda ele não tinha acabado de dizer aquilo apareceu logo mais pessoal... Ainda há cerveja?



Adiantei-me á concorrencia, pedi ao António Mota logo 2 copos e fui para dentro...



 ...onde o pessoal já de papo cheio observava a loja e dizia:
Não basta já não haver cerveja nem porco e este gajo ainda anda a cobrar estes preços!!  :Prabaixo: 



e outros lá dentro observavam os frags já com olho em cima da coisa, a cobiçar o frag que iriam levar:



Ó Rui e Paulo... mas eu tenho material e frags muito melhores que isto pá!!!... e estejam descansados que lá não falta cerveja nem porco. 
Vamos lá, passamos ainda pela casa do Basaloco e pela tua Paulo e fecha-se o dia em grande, dizia o João Soares.

----------


## Marco Madeira

2ª Parte...

Eu como estava aziado da falta de comida e cerveja resolvi juntar-me  ao Machado, Carlos Marques, Hugo Figueiredo e o Tristão e fomos ver o aqua do Basaloco.




Fiquei lixado... o gajo não tinha DSB... as cores não eram as melhores...  :yb668: . Em conversa em privado disse-lhe... O Carlos..., falta-te aqui umas minhocas pá!... assim não chegas lá!, assim não bates o do Juca!  :Whistle: 









...descontente pela situação disse ao Paulo para seguirmos para casa dele que depois queriamos ver a bola. Na esperança de encontrar um aquário com pelo menos 5cm de areia e com cores decentes assim partimos da casa do Basaloco em direção á casa do Paulo Marinheiro.

Chegámos a casa dele e diz o Hugo... olha, este tem areão. E eu... bolas, isto assim sim é outra loiça, mas afinal eram só 3 ou 4cm de areão, muito fraquinho!!!

















...pronto, e assim acabou o dia... nem imperial, nem porco, perdi o frag em troca com a garrafa de água com o Machado, não vi uma DSB de jeito, aquários fraquinhos... e olha o que me safou foi uma sandes de leitão na Mealhda e o golo do Postiga. Menos mal...






Boas Carlos...  :Palmas: 
Que espétaculo, não tenho palavras para a tua hospitalidade assim como da tua familia claro! Manda um abraço ao teu irmão António que esteve sempre em alta, sempre muito simpático e sempre pronto a tirar mais uma geladinha ao pessoal. Foi muito bom reencontrar o pessoal da velha guarda assim como rever caras antigas e conhecer novas também claro.
É bom voltar ao hobby depois de tanto tempo e sentir o bom ambiente e começar assim desta maneira, com este convivio e amizade, a troca de experiencias e conhecimentos, já para não falar da comida e bebida que estiveram a altura ou mesmo a nivel superior ao ambiente instalado. Foi grande prazer que ontem nos fizemos á estrada depois de um dia tão bem passado. 
Claro que passei a noite a sonhar com histrixs rosas e caliendrums verdes flurescentes e com uma vontade imensa de acordar no cabo raso com o carro cheio de garrafões cheios de água para começar o aquário...

Carlos, parabens pelo excelente aquário que por grande distração minha não tirei fotos e não pude incluir na minha breve crónica mas que por certo não faltará uma opurtunidade para o rever.
Obrigado.

Muito obrigado também ao Carlos Basaloco e ao Paulo Marinheiro por me terem recebido em vossas casas e mostrar esses excelentes aquários... uma maravilha!  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Mota, mais uma vez parabens pelo almoço, estava tudo 5 estrelas!

----------


## José Perdigão

Bom dia

Não sei o que se poderá dizer mais, realmente foi excelente o convívio e o almoço algo de muito bom, como se costuma dizer uma recepção à Norte.

Obrigado Carlos e para a tua família também um grande obrigado, por todo o apoio prestado.

Abraços para todos
José Perdigão

P.S. Como disse o Chouriço que o próximo seja pelo Sul.

----------


## Vitor Melo

Olá Carlos.


E porque os elogios nunca são demais, pega lá mais uns merecidos parabéns pela organização. Estava tudo 6 estrelas, no mínimo!! E o frag... impec  :Wink: 


Grande abraço,
VM

PS: Já te disse isto umas 500 vezes, mas a tua mulher é uma santa!!  :yb624:   :yb663:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Carlos,
Obrigado por teres proporcionado umas horas bem passadas de convívio e boa disposição entre o pessoal. Apesar da grande invasão, a tua mulher foi sempre uma simpatia. O frag está de boa saúde.
Foi excelente rever a malta que já não via há anos e conhecer pessoal novo do meio. Espero que todo o pessoal tenha chegado de boa saúde a casa.
Venham mais encontros destes.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Os "Motas" estão de parabéns mais uma vez... embora este encontro não estivesse ao nível do "arroz de feijão"  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  portaram-se lindamente e no que respeita aos doces foi espectacular, elas percebem disso Carlos.

Um abraço e cá vos espero no "Deserto" para uma almoçarada :SbOk:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Acho que ja disseram tudo, mas nunca é demais agradecer ao Carlos e todo o Staff envolvido, pela excelente almoçarada que nos propocionaram.

o convivio com amantes do hoby tyambem foi porreiro, foi uma tarde espetacular. PARABENS  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas.

para não destoar mota és um espectáculo...
estava tudo espectacular o convívio foi do melhor é sempre bom ver pessoal que já não via a mais de 10 anos  :SbSourire19:  e conhecer novo pessoal  :Coradoeolhos: 
já estou a espera do próximo hehehe

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Parabéns ao Carlos Mota pelo excelente dia que nos foi proporcionado.
Toda a malta foi 5*****rever antigos amigos e conhecer novos.
Ao Carlos Mota e ao restante :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :SbOk2:  :SbOk2:  :SbOk2: 


P.S. A  :SbBiere5:  e o  :SbPiggy: ... :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  pessoal

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns ao Carlos Mota e à restante família Mota pela excelente organização, estava tudo 6 estrelas! 
Ouvi dizer que no próximo Guia Michelin, vão incluir a casa do Mota.... com o famoso _Porco no Espeto_  :Big Grin: 

Cá ganda _cumbíbio_!!! Os "Motas" receberam-nos com uma grande hospitalidade, estávamos completamente à vontade. Fez-me sentir muitas saudades de "casa", de Portugal.... Muito obrigado, foi muito bom. É por causa de dias como o de Sábado que me dá um gozo enorme ter este hobby.


A reportagem do Marco Madeira traduz muito bem o espírito do "evento".  :yb624: .... Um dia bem passado, entre amigos, com muito humor e  :SbBiere5:  à mistura.

Que bom ter revisto amigos de longa data, alguns eu já não via há pelo menos 3-4 anos. Foi igualmente agradável ter tido a oportunidade de conhecer uma dúzia de novos amigos, muitos com uma grande experiência na aquariofilia, foi um privilégio.  :SbOk: 


Um grande abraço e espero rever-vos a todos no próximo evento.... no Norte, no Sul, onde calhar... eu quero lá estar!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Pois é amigo Mota .. Muitos Parabéns pelo evento e pelo Porco esta do melhor mesmo ...
o Ambiente e o convívio também foi muito bom e tive a oportunidade de conhecer os Grandes "mestres", não do porco no espeto mas dos Salgados ... 

os meus Parabéns ao Amigo Mota e que venham mais encontros destes, como diz o amigo Ricardo seja no norte ou no sul eu la estarei ...

Abraço

Paulooliveira

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Queria tb agradecer ao Carlos e à Cidália por nos terem proporcionado este excelente convívio.  
Foi bom rever malta que já não via à bastante tempo e a reportagem do Marco traduz um pouco o ambiente que reinou ali prós lados de Lobão  :Coradoeolhos: 

Obrigado Carlos!  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Obrigado Carlos pela excelente organização, pela opurtunidade de rever e de conhecer pessoalmente pessoas com as quemonvivemos regularmente através do forum. Obrigado também à tua família pela excelente hospitalidade.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas 
Carlos já não há mais adjectivos para glorificar mais este almoço, por isso fico-me por um MUITO OBRIGADO a ti a a tua Família.

Gostei  de rever muita malta que estava retirada. E de conhecer alguns novos aficionados.


Quero também agradecer ao Artur pela visita ao aquário dele o meu muito obrigado.
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Eu propunha que nos proxímos encontros/almoços/lanches/jantares o pessoal leve um cartão ao peito com o nome.....ao estilo do speed dating! :yb624:  :yb624: 


Esteve lá muito pessoal que nem sei quem eram, outros com quem tenho falado no forum e no msn, nem os reconheci.....não sei se convosco se passou o mesmo.....era uma ideia!


Abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu nem reconheci os que cortaram o cabelo como tu  :yb624:  Pedro!E só na viagem de regresso é que soube que o Ricardo Santos viajava connosco  :SbSourire2:  :. Imagina se dizia mal do gajo ou de ti ( tu ainda por cima que és grande ) .Acho que é uma excelente ideia .

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> acabou  quanto a gerais da malta penso que o Vitor Pestana tirou bastantes.


Tirei algumas, mas o companheiro Marco Madeira fez uma excelente reportagem.

De qualquer forma deixo uma foto da minha família de aquariofilistas preferida! lol




Resta-me apenas agradecer ao Basalouco e à Família Mota a simpatia o excelente dia que nos proporcionou, estava tudo excelente!

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá a todos,

Para não variar, aqui ficam os agradecimentos aoa Carlos Mota e familia pelo excelente dia de convívio que nos ofereceram.
Não podia ser melhor, Carlos; quando é o próximo?

Gostaria também de agradecer e dar os parabéns ao Carlos Basaloco, por nos ter recebido e pelo magnífico aquário que tem e ainda a todos os presentes neste evento.

Para os companheiros de viagem, Machado de Sousa, Paulo Bravo, Carlos Marques e António Tristão, um abraço e os meus agradecimentos pela excelente companhia.


Abraço a todos e obrigado

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Resta-me apenas agradecer ao* Basalouco* !
> 
> Pestana


Olá Vitor
Tudo bem

Agora é que disseste tudo, nada melhor que essa expressão, para definir o Grande amigo Basaloco. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Um muito obrigado ao Carlos e a sua família pois estava tudo óptimo! A viagem foi longa mas valeu bem a pena! :SbOk3: 

Ao Basa*louco*  :yb624:  obrigado por ter recebido uns viciados logo pela manhã! :SbOk3: 

Aos companheiros de viagem, sei que já estavam fartos de me ouvir :Coradoeolhos: , um obrigado pela companhia.

PS- Vitor, bela foto de família. :SbSourire21:  Para quem não me conhece sou o da esquerda...eheh

----------


## Carlos Marques

Um grande obrigado à família MOTA .
 O mundo virtual não  permite conhecer efectivamente
as pessoas, mas abre o caminho a estes momentos!!!

Carlos Marques

----------


## Pedro N Torres

MUITO BOM CARLOS!!!
MESMO! :tutasla: 

Foi o meu 1º Almoço do Fragario do Norte mas decididamente fiquei cliente!!!

Quando é o próximo???

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Boas!
> 
> 
> Eu propunha que nos proxímos encontros/almoços/lanches/jantares o pessoal leve um cartão ao peito com o nome.....ao estilo do speed dating!
> 
> 
> Esteve lá muito pessoal que nem sei quem eram, outros com quem tenho falado no forum e no msn, nem os reconheci.....não sei se convosco se passou o mesmo.....era uma ideia!
> 
> 
> Abraço


E que tal a minha velha ideia? uma t-shirt com o nome  e o logo do reefforum? Onde as receitas das t-shirts reverteriam para o reefforum?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Vitor essa do Basalouco está demais!!

Realmente a minhã mulher volta e meia diz que estou louco!! Diz ela que dou mais atenção ao aquário do que a ela, lolol!! 

Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Vitor essa do Basalouco está demais!!
> 
> Realmente a minhã mulher volta e meia diz que estou louco!! *Diz ela que dou mais atenção ao aquário do que a ela,* lolol!! 
> 
> Abraço


Olá Carlos.

Não te preocupes que a minha sofre do mesmo. :yb624:  :yb624: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Eu nem reconheci os que cortaram o cabelo como tu  Pedro...


 :yb624:  Aconteceu-me exactamente o mesmo ... devias ter avisado  :SbSourire2: 




> Olá Carlos.
> 
> Não te preocupes que a minha sofre do mesmo.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


E vão três  :SbSourire2:  ... e desconfio que existem muitos mais  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António P Sousa

Parabéns Carlos pelo grande almoço que tu e a tua família organizaram  :Palmas: , foi a primeira vez que participei num encontro destes e gostei de conhecer pessoalmente algumas pessoas que já andam neste hobby á muito tempo e que nos ajudam aqui no fórum e também aqueles que tal como eu estão a iniciar-se nos salgados.

Um abraço.
António Sousa

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Diz ela que dou mais atenção ao aquário do que a ela, lolol!!


Penso que isso acontece com quase todas....

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Olá Carlos,

Obrigado por nos teres proporcionado este convívio.
É sempre bom ver poder conversar "in loco" com aqueles que partilham o mesmo hobbie.

Um Abraço

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Vitor essa do Basalouco está demais!!
> 
> Realmente a minhã mulher volta e meia diz que estou louco!! Diz ela que dou mais atenção ao aquário do que a ela, lolol!! 
> 
> Abraço


ehehe... Passados estes anos, só podemos ser mesmo todos loucos.

Carlos, deixa estar que a minha mulher de vez em quando também me faz umas visitas aqui ao hospício.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas!
> 
> 
> Eu propunha que nos proxímos encontros/almoços/lanches/jantares o pessoal leve um cartão ao peito com o nome.....ao estilo do speed dating!
> 
> 
> Esteve lá muito pessoal que nem sei quem eram, outros com quem tenho falado no forum e no msn, nem os reconheci.....não sei se convosco se passou o mesmo.....era uma ideia!
> 
> 
> Abraço


Concordo contigo, da próxima temos todos de ir de cartão, mas cada um faz o seu. O tipo que organizou o almoço não pode ter "ainda" mais trabalho.

Só agora me apercebi que também não te reconheci, Pedro. Tens de trocar essa foto por uma com o corte de cabelo actualizado!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Um muito obrigado ao Carlos Mota e seus familiares pela organização e realização da grande almoçarada de Sábado  :Palmas:   :yb677:  Obrigado também ao pedido de várias famílias (aka Ricardo Pinto) para a realização do encontro  :SbOk3:   :Pracima: 

Grande repasto de porco no espeto e cervejinha fresquinha sempre a bombar. Até mesmo quando a máquina da cerveja secou, já a altas horas da tarde, o irmão do Carlos foi uma simpatia e ofereceu logo umas mines, para amenizar o calor desse dia mais parecido com Verão.  :SbSourire2:   :Pracima:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5: 

A seguir ao belo repasto, com o estômago atestado e todo bem refrescado, já não me recordo bem... mas tenho ideia de ver tipo... luzes e cores... muito lindas!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

Muito bom reencontrar pessoal de outros almoços e conhecer novo pessoal que está a iniciar e veteranos que estão a regressar a este belo hobby  :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas Carlos.

Infelizmente não consegui estar presente, mas já sei que foi um sucesso.

Conhecendo-te como conheço não vais ficar por aqui. È que de um aquário na sala, acabaste com um fragario e uma loja de referencia. Agora, depois dum almoço destes… no mínimo uma empresa de catereing!!!


Abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pois, eu gostava de apresentar o meu protesto veemente; por motivos pessoais de última hora não pude estar presente e nenhum membro se ofereceu para trazer o meu Frag do Porco  :SbPiggy: . Garganeiros...  :yb624:

----------

